# What models are these?



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey,

I recently traded an extra Eldar codex for some dwarves models, I have no idea what they are worth but it seemed like a good idea. I wouldn't mind giving them a try but I know very little about WHFB and even less about the dwarf army. Below are roughly 15 pictures with all the models I have (lumped into pictures in which the models look the same or similar). I realize this is a fairly lengthy endeavor for anyone who wants to help, so the first person to correctly label em all gets some rep from me!




























































































































Thanks again!


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

Pic 1 is 

Quarrellers 

M WS BS S T W I A Ld 
Quarreller 3 4 3 3 4 1 2 1 9 
Veteran 3 4 3 3 4 1 2 2 9 

Unit Size: 10+ 
Equipment: Crossbow, hand weapon & light armour. 

Thunderers 

M WS BS S T W I A Ld 
Thunderer 3 4 3 3 4 1 2 1 9 
Veteran 3 4 3 3 4 1 2 2 9 

Unit Size: 10+ 
Equipment: Dwarf Handgun


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

Pic 2 looks like a champian to 1


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

Pic 3 looks like
Miners 

M WS BS S T W I A Ld 
Miner 3 4 3 3 4 1 2 1 9 
Prospector 3 4 3 3 4 1 2 2 9 

Unit Size: 5+ 
Equipment: Pick (great weapon), hand weapon and heavy armour. 
Special Rules: Underground Advance.


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

Pic 4 looks like standerds from a hamer unit/Pistiler unti/ Miner unit


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

Pic 5 looks like a standers and posibly to champians?


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

Pic 6 looks like a 
M WS BS S T W I A Ld 
Daemon Slayer 3 7 3 4 5 3 5 4 10 

Equipment: Slayer axes. 
Special Rules: Slayer; Unbreakable; Loner; Slayer Axes. 

Dragon Slayer 

M WS BS S T W I A Ld 
Dragon Slayer 3 6 3 4 5 2 4 3 10 

Equipment: Slayer axes. 
Special Rules: Slayer; Unbreakable; Loner; Slayer Axes.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Nipolian said:


> Pic 1 is Quarrellers


Actually, they're thunderers - Quarrellers can't get handguns. Oh, and nipolian, if you could, rather than making multiple posts, just make one post and use the "EDIT" button, which should be at the bottom of your own posts. That will allow you to add more information after you've posted, and it takes up a lot less room on the page for the rest of us . If you could just go through and copy all your info into one post, and delete the rest, that would be helpful. Thanks!

These are actually all the dwarven models from the Battle for Skull Pass set. The link will take you to a discription of the contents. There are Thunderers (guys with guns, guy with the pistol is their champion), there are warriors (guys with shield and axes) there is a cannon and crew. There are Miners (guys with pickaxes). Each unit also has it's own "command" models, which means a musician, standard bearer and champion. You just have to try and work out who goes with who, but that's not too difficult. and there are a couple of characters (a thane with the antlers on his helmet and a slayer holding two axes). The pony-cart is just scenery, or it can be used as an objective marker. Altogether it's about 400-500 points of dwarves, and a good base to build from for an army.

In order of apperance:
-thunderers
-thunderer champion
-miners
-3 standard bearers, one each for thunderers (standard with guns), miners (standard with pickaxes) and warriors (standard with anvil)
-3 musicians, one each for tunderers (double headed dragon), warriors (has an axe), and miners (has a candle on his head)
-a Slayer
-a Thane
-a Miner Champion
-Cannon crew champion
-Cannon crew with cannon ball
-Warriors champion
-Cannon crew with tamping rod
-Cannon
-Pony Cart objective marker
-Warriors


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

Pic 7 looks like a 
warrior unit champian


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Pic 5- looks like the musicians from a warrior/miner/thunderer unit

Pic 6- Slayer (Troll/Giant/Daemon etc)

Pic 7- Dwarf Lord

Pic 8- Miner Champion

Pic 9- Engineer

Pic 10- Cannon Crewman

Pic 11- Warrior Champion

Pic 12- Cannon Crewman

Pic 13- Cannon

Pic 14- Pony and Cart

Pic 15- Unit of Warriors

Essentially you've gotten the Dwarfs from the Battle for Skull Pass boxed set.

Edit: damn double Ninja'd


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks guys, all 3 +REP for being so quick!


----------



## brother william (Jan 22, 2009)

G'day 

pic 1 is thunders a good solid shooting unit.

pic 2 is thunder champion 

pic 3 are miners i haven't used miners in my army so i cant comment on there effictivness 

pic 4 left to right warrior standrd bearer , thunder standrd , miner standrd 

pic 5 left to right thunder muiscian , warrior muiscian , miner muiscian 

pic 6 slayer , Slayers can eather be taken in uints or as heros and lord deffiantly worth taking as these guys can be bloody nasty and have one quite a few games for me 

pic 7 dwarf thane / lord Thanes are a great little hero at olny 65pts a peice and can pack a punch if you give them runes 

pic 8 i think is a miner champion not %100 sure 

pic 9, 10 , 12 cannon crew Cannons are great if you are good with guess ranges wepons and are exclent for taking out things like stegadons 

pic 11 warrior champion 

pic 13 Cannon 

pic 14 Bill the pony from battle for skull pass not an actal unit in game but a sweet mini : D 

pic 15 warriors / long beards Warriors form the core of dwarf CC infantry leadership 9 makes them dam hard to break 

hope that helps mate and i would say that trade was a sweet deal for you those modles could provide a really nice start for a dwarf army. if you want any more advise on dwarfs them i will be happy to help where i can 


may your beard grow long and full :biggrin:


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

: Dwarfs (12 Dwarf Warriors
M WS BS S T W I A Ld 
Warrior 3 4 3 3 4 1 2 1 9 
Veteran 3 4 3 3 4 1 2 2 9 

Unit Size: 10+ 
Equipment: Hand weapon and heavy armour. 

10 Dwarf Thunderers
Thunderers 

M WS BS S T W I A Ld 
Thunderer 3 4 3 3 4 1 2 1 9 
Veteran 3 4 3 3 4 1 2 2 9 

Unit Size: 10+ 
Equipment: Dwarf Handgun

8 Dwarf Miners, a Dwarf Thane, 
WS BS S T W I A Ld 
Miner 3 4 3 3 4 1 2 1 9 
Prospector 3 4 3 3 4 1 2 2 9 

Unit Size: 5+ 
Equipment: Pick (great weapon), hand weapon and heavy armour. 
Special Rules: Underground Advance.

a Dwarf Dragon Slayer,

M WS BS S T W I A Ld 
Dragon Slayer 3 6 3 4 5 2 4 3 10 

Equipment: Slayer axes. 
Special Rules: Slayer; Unbreakable; Loner; Slayer Axes.

a Dwarf Cannon and three crew)
M WS BS S T W I A Ld 
Cannon - - - - 7 3 - - - 
Crew 3 4 3 3 4 1 2 1 9 
Engineer 3 4 4 3 4 1 2 1 9 

Equipment: Hand weapon and light armour. 
Special Rules: Gunner's Pride, Additional Crew, Engineer has Artillery Specialist. 


Hope this helps


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Crimzzen said:


> Thanks guys, all 3 +REP for being so quick!


Usually it's a bad thing being too quick...*cough* anyway....


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

Looks like someone (not saying who *cough* Baron Spikey *cough*) wants some Rep pts.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

No I'm good on the whole rep scene, got a weirdly high amount for some one who doesn't actually model all that much :victory:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Nipolian why are you listing every single stat line for the models?, you know the rules surely


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

What rule do you mean the one that says you cant list the points??


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Nipolian said:


> What rule do you mean the one that says you cant list the points??


points and stats and everything relevant to GW's (or any companies) IP yes.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=1


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

I only put what was strate from the GW website so all he had to do was just go to the website i just saved people a little time its not like I posted the points and special rules!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Nipolian said:


> I only put what was strate from the GW website so all he had to do was just go to the website i just saved people a little time its not like I posted the points and special rules!


that don't matter, GW owns those stats so they can put them on there sight if they want to, so you just link people to those stats on there site, posting them from there site or books to here is a violation, simple as.


----------

